# Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Dezember 2011)

*Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft


----------



## g-13mrnice (31. Dezember 2011)

*Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*

Wundert mich nicht, noch vor ein paar Jahren konnte man zur Weihnachtszeit nicht in die Stadt gehen da man totgetreten wurde, mitlerweile und das vermutlich auch zum großen Teil dank Amazon kann man in Ruhe am 24.12. als echter Kerl zeitnah die Geschenke für seine Liebsten in den Regionalen Geschäften holen da alle anderen online bestellen


----------



## Norisk699 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*



g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, noch vor ein paar Jahren konnte man zur Weihnachtszeit nicht in die Stadt gehen da man totgetreten wurde, mitlerweile und das vermutlich auch zum großen Teil dank Amazon kann man in Ruhe am 24.12. als echter Kerl zeitnah die Geschenke für seine Liebsten in den Regionalen Geschäften holen da alle anderen online bestellen


 
Nein, leider immer noch nicht. Bin zwar KEIN Last-Minute-Käufer, allerdings geh ich gerne am 24.12. mittags rum in die Stadt um mir das "Elend" anzusehen. War wie die Jahre zuvor genauso viel los


----------



## sethdiabolos (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*

Was nur ärgerlich ist, dass die Enzelhändler (wozu auch ich gehöre) Angst um die Zukunft haben. 
Schließlich hängen an dem Faktor "Onlinehandel" auch zehntausende Arbeitsplätze des stationären Handels. Automatisierte Lageristik-Methoden wie es ja bei Amazon in Perfektion gelöst ist kosten nicht so viel wie tausende von Mitarbeitern bei Media-Saturn, Kaufhof, Müller etc.  Man merkt jetzt ja schon, dass immer weniger Mitarbeiter in den Läden stehen. Mein Laden hatte vor 7 Jahren noch 95 Mitarbeiter, aktuell sind es ~70.

Ganz schlimm ist es aktuell mit den ganzen Smartphones. Jeder scannt, was das Zeug hält und setzt den stationären Handel nochmehr unter Druck. Die lieben Leute mit den Smartphones und dem Drang nach Online-Bestellungen sollten sich mal die ehemaligen Haupt-Verkaufsstraße ihrer Stadt ansehen und die geschlossenen Läden betrachten (In Kassel ist es jedes zweite bis dritte Geschäft). Oftmals sind es ehemalige Buchhändler, Elektrofachhändler und langsam kommen auch die Schuhgeschäfte. Wenn es so weiter geht kann man in einigen Jahren lediglich noch Lebensmittel vor Ort kaufen (gibt einen Grund, warum die Prunkbauten von Edeka, Rewe etc. überall sind) und alle Arten von Luxusartikeln sind nur noch online zu beziehen.

Ich werde dieser Entwicklung gegensteuern und weiterhin meine Artikel vor Ort kaufen.


----------



## Zsinj (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich werde dieser Entwicklung gegensteuern und weiterhin meine Artikel vor Ort kaufen.


Ich würde auch mehr "vor Ort" kaufen. Aber in vielen (Fach-)Geschäften bekommt man nicht einmal eine Beratung. Durfte ich vor ein paar Jahren beim Laptopkauf selbst erfahren. Nachdem ich mehrmals stehen gelassen wurde, wurde es eben ein Dell. 
Hardware brauche ich in solchen Geschäften gar nicht kaufen wollen, die führen so was idR. nicht. Hieße also das die das bestellen müssen, was zum einen dauert und zum anderen nicht gerade günstig ist. 
Dann wären wir beim Preis *hust*. Was sich da manche Geschäfte hier erlauben ist schlicht und einfach Bauernfängerei, wenn man etwa für einen Monitor weit über 300€ verlangt, dieser aber anderswo schon für unter 200 zu haben ist, ist das einfach Wucher. 
Mag sein das ich in einer "Unterversorgten", eher ländlichen Gegend wohne, aber das zu wissen bringt mir nichts. 
Es ist nichts gegen dich, es sind nur meine Erfahrungen hier. 


Nun zu Amazon. Wundert mich nicht. Jeden Tag neue Angebote, schnelle und günstige Lieferung, gute Lagerhaltung, was will man mehr?


----------



## Jurado18 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*

*@Zsinj* 

Geht mir genauso, neulich bin ich nur mal beispielhaft durch die örtliche Saturn-Niederlassung geschlendert und hab ich umgeschaut. Die meisten Produkte total überteuert und das schon bei so einem Großunternehmen. Das Angebot in Sachen Grafikkarten war beispielhaft einfach nur unterirdisch, die beste Karte war eine HD 5450...

Wenn ich online bestelle, bekomme ich was ich möchte relativ problemlos, vor die die Haustür und zu einem ordentlichen Preis, beraten lasse ich mich in Foren oder berate mich selbst, das hilft mir dennoch mehr als die Beratung im örtlichen Fachgeschäft.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Was nur ärgerlich ist, dass die Enzelhändler (wozu auch ich gehöre) Angst um die Zukunft haben.
> Schließlich hängen an dem Faktor "Onlinehandel" auch zehntausende Arbeitsplätze des stationären Handels. Automatisierte Lageristik-Methoden wie es ja bei Amazon in Perfektion gelöst ist kosten nicht so viel wie tausende von Mitarbeitern bei Media-Saturn, Kaufhof, Müller etc.  Man merkt jetzt ja schon, dass immer weniger Mitarbeiter in den Läden stehen. Mein Laden hatte vor 7 Jahren noch 95 Mitarbeiter, aktuell sind es ~70.
> 
> Ganz schlimm ist es aktuell mit den ganzen Smartphones. Jeder scannt, was das Zeug hält und setzt den stationären Handel nochmehr unter Druck. Die lieben Leute mit den Smartphones und dem Drang nach Online-Bestellungen sollten sich mal die ehemaligen Haupt-Verkaufsstraße ihrer Stadt ansehen und die geschlossenen Läden betrachten (In Kassel ist es jedes zweite bis dritte Geschäft). Oftmals sind es ehemalige Buchhändler, Elektrofachhändler und langsam kommen auch die Schuhgeschäfte. Wenn es so weiter geht kann man in einigen Jahren lediglich noch Lebensmittel vor Ort kaufen (gibt einen Grund, warum die Prunkbauten von Edeka, Rewe etc. überall sind) und alle Arten von Luxusartikeln sind nur noch online zu beziehen.
> ...



Tja wie kommt das nur?
Das die meisten kein Bock mehr haben sich verarschen zu lassen und bis zu 50% sparen wenn man im I-Net einkauft oder
einfach an den miesen Service ( keine Kompetenz, unflexibel & unfreundlich) des Enzelhändler?
Kann auch sein das die Löhne seit Jahren immer kleiner werden (z.B. Zeitarbeiter) und man da einfach auch mehr die Preise vergleichen muß!

Gibt sicher noch mehr Gründe nur bei mir sieht es so aus das "der" Enzelhändler es geschafft hat das ich einfach kein Bock mehr habe.
Wie Du schon sagtest EDEKa & co.  reichen mir.


----------



## sethdiabolos (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*

Ist doch ein Teufelskreis. Man kauft online, dort sind kaum noch Menschen, die Gehalt bekommen, weswegen die Preise günstig sind.
Ich glaube nicht, dass Amazon oder generell Online-Händler böse Organisationen sind. Es ist definitiv die Zukunft, aber dafür muss eine gewisse Regulierung in Kraft treten, da sonst zuviele Arbeitsplätze gefährdet werden und das der Wirtschaft wiederum nicht gut tut. 

Fällt der stationäre Handel weg sind die Logistik-Firmen die nächsten, die dran sind. Entweder sie liefern für kleines Geld oder werden halt durch osteuropäische Unternehmen abgelöst. Die sind einfach billiger.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*

Schön das sich die Elektonischen Bücher so gut verkaufen.

PS: Irgendwie komisch das bei einem Amazon Artikel nicht [Anzeige] am ende steht


----------



## Mast3rmind (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Tja wie kommt das nur? --SNIP-- an den miesen Service



Ganz klares Nein! Es liegt an den vollkommen überzogenen und an der Realität vorbeiziehenden Erwartungen der Kunden und an deren Verhalten. 

Das Problem sind nicht die normalen Garantiefälle - die sind in der Regel schnell erledigt und kommen auch gar nicht so häufig vor wie man meint. Das Problem ist das lügen und betrügen bei eigenverschuldeten defekten! Hier wird nicht nur die Kulanz bis aufs schärfste ausgereizt, hier wird vor allem weit mehr verlangt als überhaupt möglich ist..! Und dann im endeffekt, obwohl ganz klar selber schuld auch noch laut werden wenn man den Garantie/Gewährleistungsanspruch verneint.

Ich habe jahrelang im Service eines Elektrofachmarktes gearbeitet. Ich kann nur eines sagen, derjenige der nett und freundlich die Wahrheit sagt, der bekommt auch weit mehr hilfe als diese Art Mensch die meint, er hat immer recht und ihn trifft auf jedenfall keine Schuld sondern nur die anderen. Wir haben ein sehr breites Spektrum an Möglichkeiten, aber müssen sie nicht nutzen - Sollte man das nächste mal vielleicht bedenken...


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Online-Händler Amazon erneut mit starkem Weihnachtsgeschäft*

freut mich, auch für amazon, da der laden wirklich top ist. Ich kaufe größtenteils meine elektroniksachen, CDs, und anderes seit ner zeit hauptsächlich bei amazon und bin sehr zufrieden mit. Auch mit der rücksende-und reklamationsabwicklung, einfach Top, da gibts deutlich schlechtere shops, von denen ich es teilweise nicht erwatet hätte (wie z.B. Alternate, die mich extrem enttäuscht haben was reklamationsabwicklung angeht)


----------

